# Veterinarian accused of covering up dog fighting



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

A Park Forest veterinarian whose troubled disciplinary past includes allegations of substandard care that left pets dead, "drooling into" a dog during surgery and watering down vaccines to boost profits has been criminally charged for allegedly failing to report dog fighting. 


 Dr. Gary Friederich, 64, owner of the Park Forest Animal Clinic, was arrested at his Palos Park home Thursday and charged with violating state veterinary law, according to the Cook County sheriff's office.

 The three-month investigation began after police received numerous complaints about the clinic, including photos that showed urine-soaked boxes and blood-caked syringes inside the operating room. State investigators were also eying the clinic's medical and records-keeping practices.
 Undercover investigators from the sheriff's office took dogs that had been brought to south suburban animal shelters with dog-fighting injuries to Friederich for treatment, a sheriff's spokeswoman said.

 One undercover officer brought a black female pit bull that had its left ear bitten off to Friederich, who instructed the officer to bring the animal to the back door after being told it had been injured in a dogfight, according to a police report.

 Friederich asked the officer if the dog had won and then, when the officer asked if his dog could fight again, was told it would be "as good as new," the report says. During the next visit, Friederich asked an assistant "We just gave that dog a rabies shot, right?" winked at the officer and billed him $55 for the shot.

 Later testing showed the pit bull had never been vaccinated for rabies and was in worse condition than when the officer brought it to Friederich, according to a police report.

 Friederich, whose veterinary license is temporarily suspended, has now been disciplined six times by the Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation. In its most recent, 21-count complaint filed last month, he is charged with "professional incompetence" and "gross malpractice."

 A prior complaint filed in the early 1990s alleged that Friederich put a live dog in a freezer, smoked a cigar during surgery, and sedated animals -- without their owner's consent -- that were "too loud" or had come in for grooming.

 He was also charged with accepting $200 but never treating a stray dog that had been struck by a van in 1986. An employee told investigators that Friederich left the dog to die and then cut open its leg and stitched it back together to make it appear the animal had been treated, records show.
 Friederich allegedly told the owner the dog had to be put to sleep because of its injuries.

 In another case, Friederich was charged with withdrawing blood from the heart of a cat whose owner was boarding it and using the blood for an operation on another cat, records show. Friederich allegedly told an employee to tell the boarded cat's owner that the needle marks were from treatment for a respiratory infection.

 His next court date is set for Jan 31.

 According to records from the Department of Regulation, he was suspended last month for falsely reporting rabies vaccinations, failing to maintain sanitary conditions and failing to maintain an inventory of controlled substances. Last month's suspension was the sixth time the state imposed disciplinary action against the doctor since 1988. 
 -- _Steve Schmadeke, Matthew Walberg and Jeremy Gorner_
_______________________
I find it ludicrous this man was able to practice veterinary medicine for so long. The alleged actions of this vet are those of a man who doesn't give a crap about animals period. I mean pretending to give Rabies vaccines? This statement I found most appalling though



> Later testing showed the pit bull had never been vaccinated for rabies and was in worse condition than when the officer brought it to Friederich, according to a police report.


I hope he is never allowed to work with animals AGAIN.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Everyone in the vet office should be ashamed. I don't have words to describe what I feel..what a horrible story.... those poor animals.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

This man should be ashamed of himself. I hope that if he is ever to become ill the doctors play around with him like he played around with the health of an innocent animal.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would've only continued to work for that vet under the sole condition that I was aiding in the investigation! SMH.. That is just uncalled for and outrageous behavior on his part! I know all veterinarians take an oath, just like regular doctors do, before they actually receive their doctorate.. guess it didn't mean jack to this man.


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone who believes this story and the lies and hatred the media are spewing should be ashamed. This man is a dedicated veterinarian who loves the animals he cares for. He is accused of going beyond the call of duty and that is all. Helping to get people tags and rabies shots and care for injured animals that would be turned away elsewhere. Dr Friederich is known for being a pit bull friendly Doctor and that is one of the main reasons he is being targeted. Providing care at a fraction of the price to people in Chicagoland that wouldn't be able to afford animal health care otherwise and dealing with our breed of dog which is otherwise turned away at many clinics in the city these days. Get your head out of the sand people! If you own this breed you are being stereotyped. Dr. Friederich was no different. He is a friend to our breed.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

That is so sickening! But sadly this isn't the only vet that has done this. It's disgusting IMO, you're supposed to be HELPING animals.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

In old school legit [] matches, there was generally a cutman  veternarian close by just like in boxing. I do not condone dog fighting. The [] and the match contests that measure game are not just simple or barbaric dogfighting,and should not be confused as such. So the mans Old School most likely and knows these dogs have been bred for such and are gladiator dogs. When Im 88 I will be singing puff the magic dragon right in the middle of town, you see what Im saying? when we get old its not like we give a fk... Hes an old man of old school times. Pointing your finger at someone leaves 3 pointing back at you.

Its a good story, and worth further investigations to see how it all plays out and how many rings are involved.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> In old school legit [] matches, there was generally a cutman  veternarian close by just like in boxing. I do not condone dog fighting. The [] and the match contests that measure game are not just simple or barbaric dogfighting,and should not be confused as such. So the mans Old School most likely and knows these dogs have been bred for such and are gladiator dogs. When Im 88 I will be singing puff the magic dragon right in the middle of town, you see what Im saying? when we get old its not like we give a fk... Hes an old man of old school times. Pointing your finger at someone leaves 3 pointing back at you.
> 
> Its a good story, and worth further investigations to see how it all plays out and how many rings are involved.


Ah, the fact he was allegedly charging people for vaccines and not giving them to the animals and such is more what bothered me, Stan.



> A Park Forest veterinarian whose troubled disciplinary past includes allegations of substandard care that left pets dead, "drooling into" a dog during surgery and watering down vaccines to boost profits


He'll have his day in court, but reading the above allegations and about blood caked syringes being found in the office doesn't make him look like a veterinarian with any sort of ethics.


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, the fact he was allegedly charging people for vaccines and not giving them to the animals and such is more what bothered me, Stan.
> 
> He'll have his day in court, but reading the above allegations and about blood caked syringes being found in the office doesn't make him look like a veterinarian with any sort of ethics.


His ethics were the sort that he treated many peoples animals in the area pro bono because they couldn't afford to pay. His ethics were that he would come to your home in the middle of the night to help and his clients had his personal mobile phone number. Sounds like someone is a little gullable and easily sucked into the media mindset. Suprising you would own a pit bull at all you know I believe I read in a newspaper once they had a blood lust and turn on their owners with lock jaw. LMFAO. Guess what when you do surgery there is blood and syringes. He did the best ear crops in Chicago - 90 dollars a dog. He once took care of a friend of mine's dog who was involved in a yard accident for two weeks and charged him 150 dollars to fix him up. A squirrel fell out of a tree in my front yard a few weeks ago and his daughter came by to pick it up and nurse it to health. Doesn't add up to someone watering down medications to boost profit - lol. Maybe he took a medication for a much larger animal and reduced the strength of it to administer. It is very easy to twist the truth when you are making the rules and printing whatever version you think sounds the most emotionally charged - oh - and when your audience is as gullable as folks on this "pit bull" community seem to be.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

BullDozer said:


> His ethics were the sort that he treated many peoples animals in the area pro bono because they couldn't afford to pay. His ethics were that he would come to your home in the middle of the night to help and his clients had his personal mobile phone number. Sounds like someone is a little gullable and easily sucked into the media mindset. Suprising you would own a pit bull at all you know I believe I read in a newspaper once they had a blood lust and turn on their owners with lock jaw. LMFAO. Guess what when you do surgery there is blood and syringes. He did the best ear crops in Chicago - 90 dollars a dog. He once took care of a friend of mine's dog who was involved in a yard accident for two weeks and charged him 150 dollars to fix him up. A squirrel fell out of a tree in my front yard a few weeks ago and his daughter came by to pick it up and nurse it to health. Doesn't add up to someone watering down medications to boost profit - lol. Maybe he took a medication for a much larger animal and reduced the strength of it to administer. It is very easy to twist the truth when you are making the rules and printing whatever version you think sounds the most emotionally charged - oh - and when your audience is as gullable as folks on this "pit bull" community seem to be.


We'll see how this all plays out. The truth doesn't lie, so it will eventually come out. The newspapers always over exagerate things, but if any of these allegations are true, he can't be practicing. Just my opinion, and I'm not gullable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BullDozer said:


> His ethics were the sort that he treated many peoples animals in the area pro bono because they couldn't afford to pay. His ethics were that he would come to your home in the middle of the night to help and his clients had his personal mobile phone number. Sounds like someone is a little gullable and easily sucked into the media mindset. Suprising you would own a pit bull at all you know I believe I read in a newspaper once they had a blood lust and turn on their owners with lock jaw. LMFAO. Guess what when you do surgery there is blood and syringes. He did the best ear crops in Chicago - 90 dollars a dog. He once took care of a friend of mine's dog who was involved in a yard accident for two weeks and charged him 150 dollars to fix him up. A squirrel fell out of a tree in my front yard a few weeks ago and his daughter came by to pick it up and nurse it to health. Doesn't add up to someone watering down medications to boost profit - lol. Maybe he took a medication for a much larger animal and reduced the strength of it to administer. It is very easy to twist the truth when you are making the rules and printing whatever version you think sounds the most emotionally charged - oh - and when your audience is as gullable as folks on this "pit bull" community seem to be.


Notice my use of the word "alleged" when referring to his actions and charges. Innocent until proven guilty, correct? I guess we shall see. Please do not come to this forum and accuse me or any other member of the pit bull community of being gullible because you do not know any of us. Obviously, you know him personally and I hope that the media did twist it up because I know they are good at it. I'm not going to make a decision about him one way or another, but the complaints filed against him since the late 80s were a little irksome.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

How can you have "Blood caked syringes"?...


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Notice my use of the word "alleged" when referring to his actions and charges. Innocent until proven guilty, correct? I guess we shall see. Please do not come to this forum and accuse me or any other member of the pit bull community of being gullible because you do not know any of us. Obviously, you know him personally and I hope that the media did twist it up because I know they are good at it. I'm not going to make a decision about him one way or another, but the complaints filed against him since the late 80s were a little irksome.


Really? Sometimes it's better to just to close your mouth instead of putting your foot into it. Please do not come to this forum and accuse you of being gullible? Why not? Is there a rule here against speaking the truth? I see you have been a member almost six whole months - well congratulations. Where should I send the "pit bull expert" pin to? I like how you added I should not make a comment "because I do not know you" yet you should be free to cast your stone against anyone whether you know them or not - including the doctor in this story. Hmmm... I am envisioning a stay at home mommy in her mid 40's that has some scatterbred pit bulls at home. Enlighten me Mommy. While you are at it explain what exactly about the complaints filed against him in the late 80's irked you because I am interested to know if you are able to separate fact from fiction.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

So your saying this is all a lie then. So what about the sting operation that the cops did this is a lie too. What about the complaints and why would they be trying to set him up or they just picked some vet that took care of pits?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BullDozer said:


> Anyone who believes this story and the lies and hatred the media are spewing should be ashamed. This man is a dedicated veterinarian who loves the animals he cares for. He is accused of going beyond the call of duty and that is all. Helping to get people tags and rabies shots and care for injured animals that would be turned away elsewhere. Dr Friederich is known for being a pit bull friendly Doctor and that is one of the main reasons he is being targeted. Providing care at a fraction of the price to people in Chicagoland that wouldn't be able to afford animal health care otherwise and dealing with our breed of dog which is otherwise turned away at many clinics in the city these days. Get your head out of the sand people! If you own this breed you are being stereotyped. Dr. Friederich was no different. He is a friend to our breed.


Well said Bulldozer! I don't know much about Dr. Friederich but one thing I do know and learned along time ago is anytime you own a bulldog or pit bull type or have anything to do with the breed you are a target and stereotyped as a DF. This is nothing new won't be the first or the last time we read something like this. And you never know when it will be you in this situation being wrongfully accused or made an example out of for loving such a controversial breed in the eyes of the media and the people out to destroy these dogs the HSUS and Peta.

Welcome to GP BD I am glad you decided to join us! :clap::goodpost: Now you can send my BD to me I think she wants to come to GA to visit!:love2:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Bulldozer talking to people about being here only six months lol that's funny... Why? Just because you've been here a year BUT you have only made seven posts...

If these actions are not true and he is being falsely accused maybe you should be standing next to him fighting the judge and jury instead of trying to start an argument on a purely informative post on the web...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Interesting. Glad you shed a bit of personal knowledge on this Bulldozer.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sarge Bulldozer may not post here often but some of us know him from other forums. He is a good guy and knows A LOT about these dogs and has been involved with them for as long as I have been alive. He is coming from a good place and he's right about what he's saying.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

That's great and I have no doubt he's a "good" guy and knows alot but so do many others... One thing he obviously hasn't learned is we are all on the same team here and maybe if he would talk to people like they are people then he might get a better reaction... Personal insight on a story like this is welcome by me BUT no need to attack people when they might not know the whole story... It's kind of ironic how he's attacking people when that's what he's attacking them for...


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey look now I didn't come here to ruffle any feathers but what is being done to this man is criminal not what he has done. He is an old vet and his means of documentation may be far outdated with the paper and rock filing system but he is good man and would help a man with a hurt dog without question and LOVES our breed. He certainly wasn't going to respond to a stranger in the manner the paper said! Doesn't that sound more than a little rediculous. "Hello Dr. this is a fighting dog... and we want you to fix him so we can fight him again see... um and is that okay and you won't report us right because you are into that sort of thing right sir.... um Dr." I mean how stupid do you think this man is. Yes he knew that the local PD didn't like him - because they were placing the blame of overcrowded shelters and the pit bull population on his long standing policy as "pit bull friendly". Hell - I think if you walked in the door with a pit bull it was half off - lol. His daughter told me the other day what a shame it was they were targeting him and he never backed down that is why he was taken down - man I wish there was more people in the world like that. Most of the "pit bull lovers" in the world would tuck tail and run! He did have some delinquent kids work for him before got caught stealing medicine and I wouldn't doubt if these kids are the main witness of all these other claims. The doctor was just too trusting you see. He wanted to best for every animal that walked through the front or back door (as mine often did). I just really hope that people see past the sensationalism and open their minds to the powers that be and the influence they have over people. Sadie is right. This easily could be any of you - putting your children in danger with these viscious animals, hording many at a time for what purpose, caging them or securing them in barbaric ways, and feeding them raw meats to increase their bloodlust. You all are the next great front page story! It's a guaranteed hit! And all it has to make sure that it is - is to post those two words in BOLD print - "PIT BULL". LOL - good luck fellows and be safe!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think he's attacking anyone just giving the facts and being truthful about a real problem many people are very naive when owning these dogs people are quick to judge without having all the facts. When you are a bulldog owner you are a target wether your Floyd, Dr. Friedrich, Farron, or just a pet bull owner enjoying your dogs all of us are subject to being targeted, stereotyped and being wrongfully accused of things we didn't do just because we love and own this breed you are NOT safe no matter what you do with your dogs. So naturally the first thing we as bulldog owners should do when we read something like this is take it with a grain of salt and not be so quick to judge without having all the facts first. This is a real problem and those of us passionate about the breed and keeping these dogs safe are tired of BS and propaganda and innocent lives being destroyed the witch hunts are on we know where the real hate is coming from it's the same organizations that are out to destroy these dogs and those involved at any cost while so called trying to protect the breed at the same time. People need to wake up and stop being so naive and stop believing everything they read that I 100% agree with.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

THis guy is disgusting and should not have a vet liscense anymore and the people working for him seeing this is just as bad, Bulldozer he may have done well with some ppl but by the sounds of this and comming from investigators who are setting up undercover operations on him bringing in dogs and having him NOT report dog fighting , and falsley charging for RABIES shots that WERE NOT givin is absolutely sick , I think if you love this breed how could you support someone who is covering up behaviour that hurt our breed. aside from all the other allegations he is charged with the fact that he condones fighting and helps dog fighters what makes him any better then the people out there fighting them himself ? I hope this vet can never practice again and I feel for the families that have been effected by this moron.


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> THis guy is disgusting and should not have a vet liscense anymore and the people working for him seeing this is just as bad, Bulldozer he may have done well with some ppl but by the sounds of this and comming from investigators who are setting up undercover operations on him bringing in dogs and having him NOT report dog fighting , and falsley charging for RABIES shots that WERE NOT givin is absolutely sick , I think if you love this breed how could you support someone who is covering up behaviour that hurt our breed. aside from all the other allegations he is charged with the fact that he condones fighting and helps dog fighters what makes him any better then the people out there fighting them himself ? I hope this vet can never practice again and I feel for the families that have been effected by this moron.


I am sorry you must be from the 'land of no punctuation'. Can you please give this note to an interpreter and have them translate into English? I believe that there are many different kinds of people in this world. One of them seeks for and finds evil in almost everything and everyone out there. These people are actually moronic because they label and dictate things and people they actually have no knowledge of. Now I don't know you - lol - but I am sure you are already forming an opinion of what I might say next. LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im sorry if you cant read english maybe you found the wrong site you are probably looking for the gamedog site where they condone dog fighting as you obviously do. I dont look for the bad in people but at what point do you say hmmm something isnt right with this vet? complaints for that long and undercover investigations? they dont do that for some lame random complaint on a vet there is alot more to this , perhaps he has helped you cover up dog fighting and now your a little bitter cause he cant help you no more... Just saying if you want to make rude remarks to me ill throw some right back


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the return fire 'angelbaby' - I wouldn't expect anything less from someone spewing ignorance as you have proven to do. Actually - I help to run a rescue in my area here and Dr. Friedericks helped to hold a number of them that otherwise would have been stuck at the pound or put asleep before a home could be found.

Now I do not know if the person was in fact charged the rabies vaccination or not but here is an interesting fact. The Rabies shot actually is tested and proven to last over FIVE years and your government is effectively killing all of your animals slowly when they demand that it be administered once per year like they do in Chicago. Now if that is true - and 'angelbaby' had anything to say about it, the government would never make or practice law again and automatically become "morons".

Rabies Shots
The Rabies Vaccine for Dogs and Cats: What You Need to Know Now


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep this civil I don't feel like baby sitting today.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not even arguing over how long rabies last , obviously you are from the land of "cant read", to charge someone for rabies shots and not give them is sick , for a vet to say a dog is covered and vaccinated and infact they arent is a crime. How are you even still condoning this guy is beyond me . I havent even based my opinions on the blood caked syringes, or alleged live dog in the freezer , or the stray that he didnt treat but charged for treatment. Im basing my opinion on the guy from what was brought forward by the investigators that alone is enough to know this guy isnt all there and shouldnt be doing this line of work anymore. You are throwing your opinions of me way off base and bringing politics into this and all , I know my laws up here about rabies shots and I know the facts about other vaccinations and how they really arent needed every year there are tests you can have done to see how your dogs immune system is and if the boosters are needed or not ,but im sure if thats the direction you want to go on this chat there are other threads already open on this topic and we could take it there


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bluefamily said:


> How can you have "Blood caked syringes"?...


THANK YOU!!!!! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I guess if Bulldozer is a Dog fighter than I am one too since I agree with what he is saying. Based on your formed opinions I guess I fall into this same category. Maybe I shouldn't post here anymore since I own game bred dogs. I guess I should go look for the game dog sites. I didn't know this forum was only restricted to one type of owner and one type of breed. Angel I think you have the right to your opinions but this man has not been found guilty in a court of law therefore it's unfair to even place any judgement upon him before the facts have had a chance to present itself during a trial which he is entitled to.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

BullDozer said:


> Thanks for the return fire 'angelbaby' - I wouldn't expect anything less from someone spewing ignorance as you have proven to do. .
> 
> [/url]


I actually feel the same about you , you seem very ignorant for defending all of these acusations , if the guy did good for you great im glad for your dogs sake , however it doesnt make the other storys untrue because you didnt experience this , if I was in your position i would be thankin the lord that my dogs are safe and unharmed from this guy. its not always easy to believe people close to you can do awful things like that, I lived next door to a guy and used to ride my horses on his property and with his girlfriend I found out he was accused of murder and didnt believe it . Said nah he is too nice a guy to do any of that he helped me many times with my horses Iv been in his home and barns ect , only to find he murdered over 60 women and was proven in a court. Sometimes your own experiences can block your view of someone when they are accused of horrible crimes. i think alot of us can look at this from a different view then you can . if he comes out of this not guity Iguess you can have a big "I TOLD YOU SO" thread for me, but i hardly think they go to this extent of an investigation if he isnt guilty and if they dont have proof. 
I think we just have to let it go as we obviously dont agree with eachother on this issue and im sure by the sounds of it on many other issues.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BullDozer said:


> Actually - I help to run a rescue in my area here and Dr. Friedericks helped to hold a number of them that otherwise would have been stuck at the pound or put asleep before a home could be found.


:goodpost::goodpost:

Wow nice to know thanks BD for coming to shed some personal light on this case! It will be interesting to see how his trial unveils after all the facts come out. Since his vet lic is only suspended temp I hope he gets a fair trial and all the facts of this case do come out. Until then I make no judgements against this man or this case. He is Innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I can respect your insight on this man Bulldozer but what i cannot respect is the way you have come onto this website and belittled the members and their dogs here. If you want to be part of this community, please stay and help educate some about the other side of the fence, but if you are here to cast stones feel free to keep on truckin' back to another forum where they tolerate asinine comments in which you referenced to our members. Just because they are crammed in the middle of your sentences does not mean that we can't see them.

If you're truely here to be a part of our community, I would like to welcome you back and let you know i look forward to many conversations with you. If you are not, I would love to be the first one to tell you goodbye.

EDITED TO ADD: FYI Angel is not from our country.


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Im not even arguing over how long rabies last , obviously you are from the land of "cant read", to charge someone for rabies shots and not give them is sick , for a vet to say a dog is covered and vaccinated and infact they arent is a crime. How are you even still condoning this guy is beyond me . I havent even based my opinions on the blood caked syringes, or alleged live dog in the freezer , or the stray that he didnt treat but charged for treatment. Im basing my opinion on the guy from what was brought forward by the investigators that alone is enough to know this guy isnt all there and shouldnt be doing this line of work anymore. You are throwing your opinions of me way off base and bringing politics into this and all , I know my laws up here about rabies shots and I know the facts about other vaccinations and how they really arent needed every year there are tests you can have done to see how your dogs immune system is and if the boosters are needed or not ,but im sure if thats the direction you want to go on this chat there are other threads already open on this topic and we could take it there


Well 'angelbaby' I am sure you have a dictionary around there buried amongst your enterainment weekly and Enquirers. Dust it off and look up a few words for me... 
allegations
alleged
allegedly
okay... now tell me if I charge YOU with being a moron - does it make it true? Also having a previous employee say something slanderous is pretty typical these days - especially when your help consists or young adults. All these things are printed knowing that the foolish gullible public will automatically believe it because it is in print. It is actually quite simple how it works.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BullDozer said:


> Well 'angelbaby' I am sure you have a dictionary around there buried amongst your enterainment weekly and Enquirers. Dust it off and look up a few words for me...
> allegations
> alleged
> allegedly
> okay... now tell me if I charge YOU with being a moron - does it make it true? Also having a previous employee say something slanderous is pretty typical these days - especially when your help consists or young adults. All these things are printed knowing that the foolish gullible public will automatically believe it because it is in print. It is actually quite simple how it works.


Please reference to my post above.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am closing this thread because it's not going anywhere. If Dave or one of the mods want to reopen it at a later time that is up to them.


----------

